# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διαδρομος STEALTH 03

## radiotimes

Μου δωσανε αυτον τον διαδρομο γιατι δεν τον χρησιμοποιουσαν και ηταν σε κομματια.Τον συναρμολογησα και οταν ανοιγω τον διακοπτη σφηριζει βγαζει μια στιγμιαια ενδειξη στην οθονη και μετα δεν κανει τιποτα.Ελενξα τροφοδοσια ασφαλεια ολα καλα.Αυτος που μου το' δωσε μου ειπε οτι λειτουργουσε αλλα σε μενα οχι.Οι συνδεσεις ειναι σωστες.
Καμια ιδεα κανεις?????

----------


## radiotimes

Να πω οτι το μοντελο ειναι 05 και οχι ο3, επισης μετα το ανοιγμα στην οθονη εχω 3 παυλες.

----------


## pourpou

μηπως ο ιμαντας μεταδοσης στο μοτερ δεν ειναι στη θεση του;αν λειπει τοτε δεν βλεπει κινηση ο αισθητηρας και βγαζει alarm

----------


## radiotimes

Οχι σωστα ειναι τον κινω χειροκινητα για να αλλαξει θεση.

----------


## pourpou

δηλαδη εβγαλες το καπακι και ο ιμαντας ειναι κανονικα επανω στο μοτερ;δεν λεω για τον ιμαντα που περπατας επανω αλλα για τον ιμαντα που δινει κινηση το μοτερ στον ιμαντα που περπατας.
αν ειναι κομμενος αυτος ο μικρος ιμαντας τοτε ο διαδρομος δεν ξεκινα.

----------


## radiotimes

Ναι Θαναση το εχω ανοιχτο το καπακι φαινονται ολα οκ.Επομενο βημα ειναι να λυσω την πλακετα για καναν πυκνωτη η αν φαινεται κατι αλλο.

----------


## pourpou

για δοκιμη πλακετας κανε το εξης..βγαλε τα δυο καλωδια από το μοτερ και συνδεσε επανω στους ακροδέκτες του καλωδίου μια λαμπα σπιτιου με νημα(όχι led) και κανε πως ξεκινάς τον διαδρομο,αν η πλακετα είναι καλη τοτε η λαμπα πρεπει να αναψει εστω για λιγο.
αν η λαμπα δεν αναψει τοτε ή εχει πρόβλημα η πλακετα ή δεν ξεκινάς τον διαδρομο όπως θα επρεπε

----------


## george89

Καλησπέρα και από μένα !!! Για να σου βγάζει παύλες ίσως σου λύπει το κλειδί ασφαλείας ή αλλιώς το μαγνητάκι που μπαίνει πάνω στην κονσόλα !

----------


## radiotimes

Καλημερα Γιωργο που ειναι αυτο το μαγνητακι να το κοιταξω.Γιατι αυτο το πηρα αποσυναρμολογημενο και το εδεσα.Μηπως να εχει ξεφυγει κατι απο καπου???

----------


## pourpou

αυτό είναι κι αν δεν υπαρχει τοτε ο διαδρομος δεν λειτουργει
77DSC00185.jpg

----------


## radiotimes

IMG_20170204_191705.jpgΑυτο ειναι το δικο μου και οντως πρεπει να λειπει!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## george89

radiotimes Ο διαδρομος σου ειναι μια χαρα και λειτουργει κανονικα απλα βαλε πανω στην κονσολα ενα μαγνητακι στην θεση που διχνει ο pourpou στο ποιο πανω σχεδιο και εισαι οκ. μην τον σκαλιζεις αλλο  :Smile:

----------


## radiotimes

Καλημερα αυτο εκανα εβαλα ενα μαγνητακι εχτες και παιζει μια χαρα αυτο ηταν τελικα.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια.

----------

